# How many apps are too many?



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2019)

Heh just a hypothetical question....  if you have 32gbs internal and 64gb external how many apps could you  keep running on a device?
I'm already pushing my s7 with 4gb ram.  Getting to the point where I need to install a task manager...
Device= Samsung Galaxy S7 with Evo+ 64gbSdcard


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2019)

Until it starts to bog down the device, in one way or another... you will run out of RAM eventually, and between that and the processor keeping track of all that, battery life will suffer, too.

I must be a pretty basic guy... the only additional app I have running outside of the basics is AccuWeather... and some other notifications I don't fully understand where they come from... presumably from the "Google" app?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2019)

Actually depends on the apps itself, the apps that run in background will use your ram even you dont run it or some apps with excessive ads will stay in your ram


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2019)

I love android,  i have about 100 apps running....  but this thing seems to have a lot of headroom.  So I just just adding more....
Yeah that's exaggerated,  but I do have a butt load running.  So far the 4gbs ram doesnt seem to bog down.   It's my first real
smart phone so I'm not too sure about it yet.....
Probably should explain the device I  have...  it's an American model galaxy s7 with the snapdragon 820 and adreno 530...
Not available up here!
Oh and google assistant is awesome...  techpowerup.com...  and it comes right here!

You can set media location to sdcard.....  you can set download location to sdcard....  you can move many apps to sdcard....    There's some starter info for others....


----------



## Rand (Jan 30, 2019)

It really depends on the size of the apps?


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 30, 2019)

killz dem, kilz dem all 

And next time, see me before you see Frigmund !

seriously, kill all apps that run in the background unless they are ones that you use very frequently and you dont wanna wait 2-3 seconds for them to start up.... keeping them running in the background WILL suck up your ram quicker than flies on sh*tpaper 

Also, even if you install/offload them onto your SD card, when they start up, they *still* have to access the main system ram to load....


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Actually depends on the apps itself, the apps that run in background will use your ram even you dont run it or some apps with excessive ads will stay in your ram



Agree with that.  My phone battery used to go dry after 8 hrs of use, always warm, slow... until I removed Gassbuddy.  Galaxy S7 here too.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey S7 here also with a 128 card.  Usually full with 4K video & Flac files. 

I've cut apps drastically and my battery likes me for it, even though the phone warns you of power draining apps & power saver mode.


----------



## er557 (Jan 30, 2019)

you can have tons of apps, just keep them dormant with greenify root+xposed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just close them like windows, some apps are fast battery drainers like Facebook and Techpowerup.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2019)

I wish that phones where just phones and not mini PC's that everyone can access everything on 24/7..  I agree with this pic I saw on Facebook a while ago...






That said, Android user here, I always give my phone a restart or kill off all the apps every so often.  I don't tend to use very much on the phone and leave the majority of things to my PC when I get home.  I'm not a fan for using a tiny screen over a nice monitor


----------



## johnspack (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah,  I'm on my 6th screen of apps now..  needed a few bicycling gps apps.  Actually still have plenty of storage and memory left so I'll add lots more!
Of course when I don't need them I do the "close all apps" thing and clear notifications.  Now lots of grunt for the next dozen or so apps I want to run....


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 30, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Heh just a hypothetical question.... if you have 32gbs internal and 64gb external how many apps could you keep running on a device?


"running"? Most don't 'run' when simply installed on your phone (though some have background services). So its up to the size of them and other storage considerations.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes I know...  but I like to get a lot of apps running at the same time,  kind of eats at my 4gbs ram.  But I learned cleaning out what I don't need running,  I can have as many apps installed
as my storage allows.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 31, 2019)

I was looking at my app usage report the other day for the week ... app time most used app was "Flashlight".  I so want a phone that sends  reports of employee app usage to the office server.  I'd expect to see "Web Browser:  22 hours of cat videos" at the top of the list for many employees.

Back in Treo 650 days I answered mail, edited and even typed documents, you name it.    Problem is can't be productive doing anything on a teeny screen and thumb typing.  Not much i do ona  phone besides calling or texting ... checking ferry schedules, weather, store locations when on road, that can be done faster or more enjoyably on something bigger.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Mar 13, 2019)

Don't max it out. Just install the essentials because other stuff take up space too. Especially if you're heavy on images and videos, you might easily run out of space.


----------



## vectoravtech (Jun 9, 2019)

I used to, five years ago; keep installing and when it slowed jailbreak (9 errors) or root it then install a custom ROM but not recently.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 10, 2019)

phill said:


> I wish that phones where just phones and not mini PC's that everyone can access everything on 24/7


yeah, the only way you can escape from chased by work load is when internet is down or you are dead
it's pretty ironic


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 26, 2019)

Doing a hard reset helps because it's a bit like starting from scratch, which gives you pause as to what you really need. Besides, it also gets rid of a lot of crap that builds up over time and the phone feels a lot snappier afterwards..
When I got my Note 8 last year, I installed all sorts of unnecessary apps, but after a hard reset, I've limited it to what I really need.
I force-stopped Facebook because you can't uninstall it on many devices and it gobbles up battery power.


----------



## kileymi (Oct 19, 2019)

50 plus is too many specially if they are all running at the same time. I hope I can buy a phone can handle such.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Oct 22, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, the only way you can escape from chased by work load is when internet is down or you are dead
> it's pretty ironic



Yes, not to mention you'll be treated like a weirdo when you don't have one.
But it is what it is.


----------



## awrenceqerurgess (May 26, 2020)

It depends on the devices you use. The high-end ones support a total of 20-30 normal applications. 
Here: https://howto.org/delete-apps-on-android/ they explain how to delete applications that we do not use or unnecessary.


----------



## Kissamies (May 31, 2020)

I still have about 40GB free. iPhone 8 Plus 64GB.

Never had a reason to install stuff just because I can, I've installed about the same shit I had on Android. Just had to start some games from the beginning, but a fresh start isn't actually a bad thing. It's interesting to play all those levels again with different strategy. I'm talking mostly about Final Fantasy Record Keeper.

And I can continue my Android save with Bluestacks emulator. 

edit: 23 apps installed ATM.


----------



## birdie (May 31, 2020)

RAM management in Android is very complicated (some applications may appear to be running while they are not - they are only subscribed to certain events) and very fluid (you may have noticed Chrome reloads tabs when you switch between them) - it's hard to give you an answer.

As it's been said earlier, if your device starts to feel slow, probably you should start uninstalling less necessary apps.


----------



## Kissamies (May 31, 2020)

birdie said:


> RAM management in Android is very complicated (some applications may appear to be running while they are not - they are only subscribed to certain events) and very fluid (you may have noticed Chrome reloads tabs when you switch between them) - it's hard to give you an answer.
> 
> As it's been said earlier, if your device starts to feel slow, probably you should start uninstalling less necessary apps.


Android is a terrible RAM eater. iPhone 8 Plus with 3GB feels hella faster than my old Pixel with 4GB.

Both systems have their own pros and cons, but since there's only a number of iOS devices, it's lot easier to optimize everything. And I'm a former Apple hater.  Went back to iOS after 5 years with Android.


----------

